# Time pedals squeaking



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I've been riding Time pedals since the beginning of Time (pun and capitalization intentional).  

For some time now though, I've been struggling with the Xpresso pedals squeaking on the downstroke. I've tried everything to solve the problem. Cleaning them off with water and applying a light coat of grease to the contact points seems to help for a few hours up to a day or two, but the squeaking always comes back. Definitely seems to be a cleat/pedal interface issue and not bearings or similar as it happens on both my bikes. Does anyone else: a) have this problem too and b) have a long-term solution to the issue? 

Do I "just" need to replace my cleats more frequently? My current ones only have about 2,000 - 3,000 miles on them.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Lizard skin bar tape. Go to a shop that sells it and ask if they have any extra "finishing tape from lizard skins" kicking around. It's the tape that goes over the electrical tape to finish the job usually.

Cut pieces of that stuff exactly to fit the contact patch on the pedal and apply to the pedal.










Like this but neater and such.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Humph. OK thanks, I'll give it a try. Heck, if it works, I'd even be willing to BUY the bar tape just to fix the squeaking!!


----------

